# Male vs Female



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Why did you pick your gender?

What are really the differences between the two?... 

All I know is that males are larger... and thats the reason why I picked a male over female...

give me ya'ls input ! 

also, to add some flavor, post a picture of your dog too !


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My mom likes females, so that's what I've grown up with all my life. I wanted a male for my first dog, and whenever I get my GSD, I plan on getting a male. I notice that females tend to be a bit snarkier than the boys. Seems like the guys tend to be a bit goofier and loose, whereas girls are more uptight. Not to mention I like the fact that males are thicker and more masculine. 

Speaking of masculine.... LOL


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I always prefer males to females because they're larger and generally more relaxed. With horses, mares tend to be a bit snarky and have an attitude LOL. They're finicky. Males are much easier to work with. With dogs it appears to be the same... though females can be more nurturing at times.

My pup is gonna be a boy.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I prefer males over females. I grew up with female dogs and didn't know any different. My freshman and sophomore years of college I volunteered for our local humane society as well as offered my transport services for border collie rescue. I always seemed to be more drawn towards the male dogs. When I was a sophomore in college I purchased my first dog of my own and it was a male border collie. I haven't looked back since. 

My husband also grew up with female dogs and he has also converted to preferring males. His current dog is a male lab.

I'm not sure what it is exactly about males that draws me to them to be honest other than I do prefer their personalities more.

Here is an old picture of our lab, Gauge. I really need to convince my husband to send me more recent pictures.









My heart dog, Charlie. He sadly passed away in 2009.









And of course the border collie that started it all, Spirit.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a recurring thread theme.
We get females because we prefer the smaller size, which is more manageable for my wife. Also, when they go out to pee it's a one-shot deal .... don't have to hit every bush in the neighborhood. Also, they have more tummy to rub, without all the optional equipment in the way. ;-)
Also, females are more seasonal shedders whereas males shed all the time.
Photo:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/paddyd-albums1915-abby-2-picture11092-abby-sphinx.jpg


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I picked male because of my preference for male humans over female humans. Also, imo there's a lot more cool names for males than for females.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not sure I have a preference in gender I like them both for different reasons.

I actually started with all males, that I love love love , the ones I've had were kinda doofy, very velcro, biddable, easy trainers. Just something about those males that I love and miss (I am male-less at the moment)

The girlz, well, I rescued one, didn't particularly want to keep her, but glad I did, she was one of the loves of my life. Independent, but always knew what was going on , I think more serious, matured faster, easy trainer, more of a thinker. My female now, rather the same way, however she's much more 'into' me like my males were. 

The reasoning behind getting female over male, was the dynamics of my existing dogs at the time. My next will be a male because I miss having one ..

I didn't pick size , my females both were on the large end of size, in fact more male sized vs smaller.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> I picked male because of my preference for male humans over female humans. Also, imo there's a lot more cool names for males than for females.


This too.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I wanted a male for a lot of reasons above - larger, goofier, and I just enjoy the company of a male more than a female. I actually didn't WANT a female... but my trainer talked me into it, as it's my first schutzhund dog and I only weigh 115lbs so a female would be easier to handle. Also, I have a male lab, and I didn't want to hurt his feelings by bringing an intact male into the house just yet. I'm glad I did - I love her personality. She is tough, independent, willing to please, easy to handle, etc.... and she is my angel! I did not think I would get so attached to a female.

Sweetheart of mine -


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar (female) is very serious, independent, not super cuddly (she will, but on her terms) and loves to work for me.

Kayden (male) is goofy, cuddly, generally very needy.

I love them both equally, but I enjoy living with Skylar more.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 1 male and 1 female. 

My male ~ Will be 3 years old in March, he's clingy, very friendly, silly, he's a drama king, he has seperation anxiety, he's a very happy go lucky kinda guy, he's laid back, down for anything, does what I ask him to do, calm inside the house and outside, can handle going to crowded places, is always looking at me or for me, great with people, kids, cats and other dogs, he is a very easy dog to handle and take care of. :wub:

My female ~ Will be 6 months old soon, she's independent, very friendly, curious, confident, not clingy, she is a cuddle bug, she's a problem solver, an explorer, nothing scares her, she's an escape artist, well behaved in public places, gentle with kids and people, good with other dogs and cats, calm and behaved inside the house, outside the house she's a maniac, she's a good puppy. :wub:

If I had to choose, I would pick male every time. I find males to be more fun, silly, sweet and I prefer their size and body over a small dainty (sp) female. 

My next dog will be a male.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vote for Females*

I have had both males and females growing up - I find the girls are the puzzle solvers and thinkers. My boys ram into things until they get through.

Both are endearing - just I would prefer a dog that can open the door instead of banging up against it until it falls/breaks. 

Since I am 5'2" and weigh 120lbs - females are also easier to handle, they are still powerhouses, but the heights of my females has been proportional to mine. I posted pics of my dogs in my gallery album.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

I picked a male because my other dog (female) didn't usually get along with other females.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Only female I have ever had is a Saint Bernard....she was an amazing dog. As for our current dogs...when we got Kaos, his breeder picked a dog based on his temp vs our needs, we didn't have a gender preference, so it just turned out we got a male. He is great, he is so close with me and the kids, loves my husband no doubt, but he and I are definetely more bonded. Our 2nd male was a foster for a rescue situation, that we (including our GSD) all took to quite fast, and couldn't bear to give up. So that is how we got two males. There will come a day when our Big K isn't here and I have thought if we added another it would be a female, just to hopefully mesh better with Sherm.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

To repeat what other have said, males are goofy. Embarrassingly goofy at times even. I happen to like dogs that don't seem to take themselves or the world in general too seriously. Banjo yammers and carries on with seemingly little regard to how big a butt he's making of himself, my past females were more circumspect and reserved. I think males are easier to read, wear their hearts on their sleeve as the saying goes.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I must say that Nala has changed it all. She is the snuggliest, cuddliest love&cuddlebug I've ever seen. Not a single hint of dog aggression, very petite and feminine but do NOT let that fool you. She is powerful, driven and fast.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I always preferred males for the reasons listed above (cuddlier, goofier, larger size, easy to read etc...) however, Jinx has changed it all for me. She is the happiest dog I have ever met in my life (well except for maybe her Aunt lol) She is super easy to read, wears her heart on her sleeve like another poster mentioned, SUPER cuddly, great with everyone and just such a simpe dog. Definitely a problem solver sometimes to smart for her own good, very biddable, and she is built like a tank definitely not a dainty little female by any means.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

We flipped a coin. We really couldn't decide. We have had both males and females and we haven't had a dog in a year so when it came time to choose we just couldn't choose one over another so we flipped a coin. We are getting a male.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

With Zorro, I have three males and two females BTW.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't like males for all of the reasons listed above. I want a dog that GROWS UP! I can't stand constant goofieness. It drives me CRAZY! 

I love females for all the reasons most others DON'T like them. Mine have all been more serious. They like/liked ME best and couldn't care less about anyone else.

None of mine have been "smaller". All have been average or top of standard for a male as far as size goes. Siren it's my smallest (weight wise) female. She is 26 inches and 75 lbs. (all have been from parents that were within the standard size wise.)

I will NEVER again have a male GSD. It will be females only, which means only one GSD at a time! My next puppy will be a male, but it won't be a GSD.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Our male shepherd has never been goofy.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm normally 5'5 and 115-120lbs (in response to people mentioning their weight in the thread) but I still prefer guys. Who knows, though, maybe some day I'll get a girl just to see what it's like. I've put on a bit of weight recently, but I know it will eventually come off. By the time I get my male pup I'll most likely be either back to normal or close to there.

I'm not too sure about what BlackGSD said. I've met a lot of very clever, mature male dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What does the weight have to do with anything?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

ladyfreckles said:


> I'm normally 5'5 and 115-120lbs (in response to people mentioning their weight in the thread) but I still prefer guys. Who knows, though, maybe some day I'll get a girl just to see what it's like. I've put on a bit of weight recently, but I know it will eventually come off. By the time I get my male pup I'll most likely be either back to normal or close to there.
> 
> I'm not too sure about what BlackGSD said. I've met a lot of very clever, mature male dogs.


I've met (and I've had a couple.) a lot of clever, mature male dogs too. But NONE were GSDs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> What does the weight have to do with anything?


Some folks think females are easier to handle if you aren't a guy that is 6'4" and 240lbs. 

It's a CROCK!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BlackGSD said:


> I've met (and I've had a couple.) a lot of clever, mature male dogs too. But NONE were GSDs.


Rocky is. He's been an old soul nearly since he was a puppy. He's really the only male Shepherd I've meet that wasn't at least half a goofball. I kinda like goofballs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> Some folks think females are easier to handle if you aren't a guy that is 6'4" and 240lbs.
> 
> It's a CROCK!


True, I'm 185 and my female can pull me wherever she wants whenever she wants to.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Rocky is. He's been an old soul nearly since he was a puppy. He's really the only male Shepherd I've meet that wasn't at least half a goofball. I kinda like goofballs.


That's our Kaos too....very serious and laid back. Now with all this talk of goofy....I'm beginning to think we are missing something Our mix is a male and I guess he's what you call goofy. When he goes to the park with us he is up the stairs, through the tunnel, down the slide....just like a kid! I find some of his goofy quirks a bit obnoxious sometimes...I guess I like the serious ones.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> True, I'm 185 and my female can pull me wherever she wants whenever she wants to.


Kaos outweighs me by about 5 lbs give or take and I easily control him with a "look"....Now my husband who is obviously bigger than me has more trouble walking him. Respect has no size requirements

re-reading that I quoted the wrong person...I was trying for 6'4 comment to agree with it. Sorry PaddyD, wasn't implying your dog doesn't respect you. Just agreeing a dogs size/humans size is the most important factor.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My male is all about me, he's always wanting to be near me, he always wants to do things for me, he's like my right hand man, my partner in crime, my shadow. You would have to tranq him to take him from me and he would still fight to get to me.

My female would happily go off with someone else, she'd keep going and never look back. She goes off and does her own thing. 

I guess I like knowing that my male is always there for me and that I mean the world to him, my female just sees me as the food dispenser, the walker and the toy thrower.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Have one of each. Daisy loves guys but is protective of me and is super smart. Lucky is kind of goofy.If I was to pick a character it would be a skinny Fat Albert,can get riled ,smart in his own way ,massively balloriented. Daisy is the always thinking type of girl,pretty serious. Lucky eats w/ the ball in his bowl. I guess I would like to have a pair of GSD's ,male and female or two males. There were no males left of Daisy's litter and she walked up to my husband.Lucky is from GSD rescue. It was kind of love at first sight.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I prefer to train males as compared to females. Love hard, strong, predictable and dependable dogs. Many reasons but one big reason is that a male can and will overcome some issues to a certain extent with the testerone boost around 14 month age (no dog is perfect). With females you got what you got so puppy selection is more important as compared to males. In other words if I were to select a female pup I'd be looking at many more litters and testing more puppies to find what I liked.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm really not sure which I prefer. I have both a male and a female. I find both to be super smart and super cuddly. Both are velcro dogs. The only distinction I can really make is that my male is definitely goofier but I'm not sure if that's because he's a male of if it's because he's just younger. I do prefer the larger size of males though but that's not extremely important to me.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> My male is all about me, he's always wanting to be near me, he always wants to do things for me, he's like my right hand man, my partner in crime, my shadow. You would have to tranq him to take him from me and he would still fight to get to me.
> 
> My female would happily go off with someone else, she'd keep going and never look back. She goes off and does her own thing.
> 
> I guess I like knowing that my male is always there for me and that I mean the world to him, my female just sees me as the food dispenser, the walker and the toy thrower.


She's barely 6 months old!!!!!!! She is a baby. Will be interesting to see how much that changes in the next 2 years.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> She's barely 6 months old!!!!!!! She is a baby. Will be interesting to see how much that changes in the next 2 years.


Yes she is a baby, but she is 100% different from my male, my male has always been my shadow, I have always been his world even when he was a baby. I got an idea of how he would grow up to be like and he has grown up exactly like how I thought he would. He's always been this way all that has changed is he got bigger, more masculine and more aware of his surroundings.

My female is his total opposite, night and day.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was always partial to male dogs for training reasons although I have had 2 female dogs as a kid, both were biters.
Now as an adult, Meika was such a great, loyal and obedient female that I was overly confident in her temperament and relaxed on my female rule, which resulted in a bloody war in my house.

If and when I do get another dog...possibly years from now...it will only be a male.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> Yes she is a baby, but she is 100% different from my male, my male has always been my shadow, I have always been his world even when he was a baby. I got an idea of how he would grow up to be like and he has grown up exactly like how I thought he would. He's always been this way all that has changed is he got bigger, more masculine and more aware of his surroundings.
> 
> My female is his total opposite, night and day.


I still wouldn't be surprised if that changes some as she matures. But it may not. Might just be "her".

Siren has been all about ME from the time she was tiny too. (Like Sinister.) Even as a baby, she didn't have any use for anyone else.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

LaRen,
I had the same experience with Freyja. She was always very independent and couldn't care less about me unless I had food. Around 9 months she began to take an interest in me, and now she's almost always glued to my side. As your girl matures her attachment will change. Although I do have to admit that Angus is much more of a velcro dog than she is, but she's still under 2 years old. I anticipate that she'll continue to change as she grows up. I am still amazed at how much she's changed since her 1 year birthday.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I'm on my 7th female, only 3 of which have been GSDs. I have always preferred females, one silly reason has been the all access belly rubs which both Gertie & I love. I guess I also prefer the more feminine look of my females. Another silly reason is I prefer the squatting vs leg lifting pee. All this being said when my current Beagle is gone I will get a smaller sized male dog since 2 bitches don't always do well together.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Had a female growing up and two females after that. This last time around when we contracted for a female, would you know it, the only two long coats in the litter were males. So we took the boy. Now I have never been so grateful to have this little guy! He is goofy, playful and sooo cuddly. My female was not as cuddly, even though she stuck to oyu like glue for watching over you. Personally I think both are fine and we will get a female for our second dog to balance the set.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My male is a stereotypical goofy male shepherd. It's the reason I want my next dog to be female. I want something more serious and something that matures mentally. If I ever had a kid I'd also strongly prefer it to be male. I think I must have issues with females or something .


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I own a female and that is all I have ever had. Stella is a sweet girl with a great temperament. She is good size, about 78 pounds at 10 months, smart as a whip. All in all she is a great dog.

I do like the expressions on the male faces...maybe one day I will own a male GSD.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

LaRen;Daisy and Lucky are polar opposites in personality. Daisy is close to me,has set by me when Ive been unconcious,she can be off leash b/c she doesnot want me out of her sight. We were hiking one day in a woods not far from home. She was in front of me stopped to tie shoe. She came right back and bumped me like eh where did you go? Lucky if Im unconcious is standing beside me cause he wants out. Daisy was cuddler but much more aloof w/ others. They both are close to me but show it differently. My point is two things,Your pup is young and maybe isbegining the wonderful period of adolescence. 2nd I was told that GSD's in particular cross gender bond. males to females.females to males. I know Daisy loves me and I her but Lucky is the "Give me a hug Mom" dog. Daisy does as well Lucky is more needy maybe. Anyways my unexpert opinion.


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

PaddyD- Lots of threads reoccur, theres so much we can talk about lol. Also gives new people an opportunity to reply


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, for people with females...how do you deal with the dog going into 'heat' ?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Alishan86 said:


> Also, for people with females...how do you deal with the dog going into 'heat' ?


For me it's no big deal. When I had Wrangler I had to juggle taking them out and he spent his time in the bedroom, which he loved anyway so it wasn't a "hardship". Other than that, it is really no different than any other time.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

All my dogs have been males. I've always thought I preferred males, but then I met friends who have a female collie/shepherd mix. She is bad-ass. She is still playful at 9, in fact she plays great with Rocket. When my lab was alive, he was so mellow when we were camping, he'd lie down and sleep and she, being the mix she was, would watch and observe EVERYTHING. If she saw or heard something she felt was worthy, she would look at my lab and issue a deep bark, to which he would pop up and the two of them would check it out. It was hilarious. It was like he could relax with her on guard but when she needed the muscle....LOL. We have dog sat her and I love her. 

When I got Rocket, I told the breeder I really didn't care if my pup was male or female, that I was ready to try a female and that I just wanted the best fit for my family. It happened to be a male, but who knows in the future.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Girls rock! 

I love them, even their bitchiness with other bitches. I love the way they are to train. I love their loyalty. I love their differences. 

Here are my girls:

Jenna:









Babs:









Heidi:









Tori:









Odessa:









Milla:









Ninja:









Joy:









Bear:









Dolly:


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

We have a girl. We talked with the breeder about the best dog for us and she felt that a female would be the right fit. We love our little girl! She is a bit prissy and distant at times, but she is still very sweet.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

heronponie said:


> I picked a male because my other dog (female) didn't usually get along with other females.


Oh! My ADD cut in when I saw your avatar! Someone else with an American Eskimo, yay!!!

My eskie and shiba are both females, so with the third, I knew I had to get a male. So glad I did. WHAT a goof!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

9 out of 10 of the photos I put up have tongues hanging out. And I thought that was just Jenna's trademark.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm a male dog person. 

I love the doofy personality, the "forgiving" (forgetful?) nature, the boldness... there is something about a dog that can dance around the house, pleased as anything that he was just handed a piece of cardboard, right before he shoves it back in my hands and demands that we play a great game of "shred it to pieces". 

My boydog is silly and affectionate, an almost 3 year old dog that still goes through puppy zoomies. But he is also intense, self-assured, powerful, and intelligent. He is serious and confidant with incredible character. Independent in his own way, without a doubt, but always aware of where I am and what I am doing. When I am up for fun, he is a silly, crazy, goofy dog. When I want a hug he will bury his head in my arms. When I am working he will sleep through an entire day without whining or pacing. Just an all around great dog. 

As far as females go, the one thing I hear is that they are, well, bitches. Less forgiving of handler error and generally "snarkier". Honestly I don't know if that holds any truth at all, because all my experiences comes from working with non-GSDs. I simply love my male dog and that's created quite an obvious bias on my end. My next dog, though, will be a female due to same sex reactivity. Absolutely look forward to seeing the differences!




LaRen616 said:


> Yes she is a baby, but she is 100% different from my male, my male has always been my shadow, I have always been his world even when he was a baby. I got an idea of how he would grow up to be like and he has grown up exactly like how I thought he would. He's always been this way all that has changed is he got bigger, more masculine and more aware of his surroundings.
> 
> My female is his total opposite, night and day.





BlackGSD said:


> I still wouldn't be surprised if that changes some as she matures. But it may not. Might just be "her".
> 
> Siren has been all about ME from the time she was tiny too. (Like Sinister.) Even as a baby, she didn't have any use for anyone else.


To be fair, as a puppy my male dog was incredibly independent and could not care less about me. He had his own ideas and his own agenda and was motivated only by food. Even when he was around 6-8 months old, we never actually "clicked". He was that crazy land shark that tore up everything I owned, and while his obedience was great, he wasn't interested in doing anything for *me*. Took a long time to build that relationship, but he is my perfect dog.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

We were just talking to our breeder about this. Among other things, she said her males are more skeptical or distrusting with strangers. We've had two wonderful females. The 1st one every bit the goofball but a great dog. And our Kobi was just a love. She was ferocious at the fence but LOVED visitors once in the house. Very affectionate.


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Selzer, beautiful dog !


----------

